# Corrections Officer V Christopher Davis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corrections Officer V*
*Christopher Davis*
Texas Department of Criminal Justice, Texas

End of Watch: Wednesday, January 14, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 53

*Tour:* 17 years, 1 month

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

*Incident Date:* 1/14/2015

*Weapon:* Automobile; Bus

*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Corrections Officer Christopher Davis and Corrections Officer Eligio Garcia were killed in a prison bus crash on I-20 near Penwell, Texas, at approximately 7:30 am.

The bus was transporting 10 inmates from a transfer facility in Abilene to the Rogelio Sanchez State Jail in El Paso. The vehicle struck a patch of ice on an overpass, causing it to slide off the highway and down an embankment. The bus then struck a passing train and was dragged along the tracks, breaking apart.

Officer Davis and Officer Garcia, along with eight inmates, suffered fatal injuries at the scene. One other officer and four other inmates were transported to hospitals in critical condition.

Officer Davis had served with the Texas Department of Criminal Justice for 17 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Executive Director Brad Livingston
Texas Department of Criminal Justice
209 West 14th Street
Price Daniel Building
Austin, TX 78701

Phone: (512) 463-9988

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22336-corrections-officer-v-christopher-davis#ixzz3Ot6DiSCh


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow, what a mess this must have been. RIP to the 2 good guys.


----------

